# Need some help guys and gals



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Like the topic states-I need a new fish
I want something that is colorful/looks good-
It must be compatible with the following stock-
22 inch pacu
18 to 20 inch silver aro
18 marble sailfin
12 inch Jardini
10 inch green severum
7 to 8 inch Syndodontis-
Will be housed in my 500 gal-
6' x 4' x 3'

Thanks for the help guys.....

Pic are great


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/thinking


----------



## maddyfish (Sep 16, 2006)

How about a big cat? Like a tiger shovelnose? http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Pseudop...a_fasciatum.php


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Ocellatus2000 said:


> How about a big cat? Like a tiger shovelnose? http://www.aquahobby.com/gallery/e_Pseudop...a_fasciatum.php


Appreciate the link-

I would like to stay away from cats altogether I believe...


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

For all future suggestions, don't even bother thinking about a Ray....the Jardini and Cats would put an end to that...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Although my tank has the gallons-
And as much as I would love to have acouple of them-
My tank is not setup right at all for a ray.....









I got rid of my channel cat last night...The Jar-So far-Has not shown a bit of aggression


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

what about tilapias......i had a couple and they are nice fish to have, didnt cause too
much aggression, they picked on one another from time to time, but waht fish doesnt?
i cant find a pic of an uneaten tilapia...lol

peacock bass bass is another good choice, thats what i have (3)


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

assclown said:


> what about tilapias......i had a couple and they are nice fish to have, didnt cause too
> much aggression, they picked on one another from time to time, but waht fish doesnt?
> i cant find a pic of an uneaten tilapia...lol
> 
> peacock bass bass is another good choice, thats what i have (3)


I have been looking for something along them lines...But am undecided-Appreciate the heads up....

Think P-bass would do good with the tank mates I have......


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Need some more idea's here guys and gals....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

/thinking


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Cichla orinocis (I spelled that wrong) and/or large stable datnoid would be nice.

Id have to say screw the rest of the fish and get an armatus and a ray or two if I had that tank!

Ive owned some cool fish including ATF, Rays, large dats, cichla, 7 different species of piranha and my favorite by far is my armatus. There is no fish as exotic looking and beautiful as an armatus. Honestly if a fish could be sexy...an armatus could!


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

AKSkirmish said:


> Although my tank has the gallons-
> And as much as I would love to have acouple of them-
> My tank is not setup right at all for a ray.....
> 
> ...


The Sailfin would also be a problem. I had one that almost killed my male Leo. It ate away the flesh of the tail around the stinger all the way to the bone before I caught the thing in action. Luckily the Ray recovered. Most would have died...I was very lucky.

I just wanted to post right off that a Ray wouldn't be possible with the combo of fish you have. You already know that, but it seems that whenever a thread comes up looking for fish suggestions with a good-sized tank people always suggest Rays, even when the list of fish already in the tank are incompatible. Rays can be tough...I've never lost a one due to water quality....it was all tankmate problems or aggression male to male.


----------



## Dezboy (Apr 2, 2006)

emmm emmmmm--------------------- silver dollars........some nice spotted ones


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> emmm emmmmm--------------------- silver dollars........some nice spotted ones


LMFAO-It is an idea....


----------



## Chapz (Jul 9, 2007)

Why not get an alligator gar? They should be compatible to your stock of fish.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Chapz said:


> Why not get an alligator gar? They should be compatible to your stock of fish.


I do not like the loks of a Gar-Plus I'm looking for soemthing with some coloration to it....

What about a Red texas,green terror,red terror....HHHMMMmmmm


----------



## Guest (Nov 22, 2007)

How about a Niger Catfish. (They have sveral common names)
not my picture:









.
.
Although some people consider them "cheap cyprinids", how about 
Cigar Sharks (hoveneii)?


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

I have had some people suggest a Red terror...

I would like stay away from cats I believe altogether Bullsnake-They all get pretyy huge-

Also If I want a cat in their-I do have a 10 pimelodus blochii I can toss in there...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

What do you guys think about a red terror and a Synspilum together...


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

Alright unless for some reason some one can talk me out of it-
I thinkI might try these to see how they work...

A Vieja species-Not decided which yet...
I nice bigger blue dempsey (only 6 inch unfortunatley,I can't find a bigger one than that for sale right now)
And a synspilum....


----------



## lewis (Sep 13, 2005)

i would go for a nice big bichir or maybe some dats.


----------



## Guest (Nov 23, 2007)

How about Giant Gourami?


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Stable just means that the dat maintains the yellow color. Many dats can be dark, particular the Indos. I dont think you will have to worry about the pbass and the severum.

I think you could try the armatus. Not enough people are keeping them to know for sure.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

JD7.62 said:


> Stable just means that the dat maintains the yellow color. Many dats can be dark, particular the Indos. I dont think you will have to worry about the pbass and the severum.
> 
> I think you could try the armatus. Not enough people are keeping them to know for sure.


Kewl-
Appreciate the info Sir....I have taken a likeing to the bass lately-
The armatus-I will have to do some reading on first before I can consider one of them


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

Bichirs are very cool. But can get aggressive. as well as some hide alot. 
I dunno if I would go with the tilapia. the common type Buttokoffi are pretty aggressive.

me.. Id flush everything in the tank and fill it with ATF's. Maybe like 5 of them. mmm oh yeah.


----------



## AKSkirmish (Jun 24, 2005)

BlackSunshine said:


> Bichirs are very cool. But can get aggressive. as well as some hide alot.
> I dunno if I would go with the tilapia. the common type Buttokoffi are pretty aggressive.
> 
> me.. Id flush everything in the tank and fill it with ATF's. Maybe like 5 of them. mmm oh yeah.


Thanks BS..
I have to stay away from bichirs in this tank....Other wise I would purchase some nice big boys...thats for sure...

No butti's for me.....

Can't flush everything-It was soley bought for my pacu...LOL-And honestly they are some of the nicer ones around....


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

I never had an aggressive polypterus. Even kept them with rays. If you want an armatus you better act soon as there is only on vendor with them and they only have a couple left!


----------



## BlackSunshine (Mar 28, 2006)

My bichir has eaten a ATF as well as a bunch small fish and algae eaters. He's evil I tell ya. But he is an ornate. they are known for being a little more aggressive.

You might be able to keep the ATF's with the pacu.


----------



## JD7.62 (Apr 7, 2005)

Of course a fish big enough to eat another fish will do so, but IME aggressive they are not. My 12" ornate was fine with my rays and any thing it couldnt fit in its mouth.


----------

